# 2 IDs please



## schmuttis (Dec 11, 2006)

I would like to know what the pinkish plant is to the left of the vals - left center. Since this picture was taken the plant has grown huge - both tall and wide.

The second plant that I don't know the name of is behind the rock on the right side of the picture. When I first put this plant into the tank it was quite tall now the leaves aren't as long. I was wondering what may have caused this. We were fertilizing with Seachem products but switched to PPS a week ago.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

The first plant is Rotala rotundifolia
The second one looks like Aponogeton ulvaceous 
HTH


----------



## schmuttis (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the ID - greatly appreciated.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Anybody know which is correct, R. indica or R. rotundifolia? They appear to be synonymous even in the Tropica catalog but only can be right.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The plant pictured and kept far, far more often in the hobby is _R. rotundifolia_; virtually all plants sold and traded as _R. indica_ are the former. Both _R. rotundifolia_ and _R. indica_ are valid species and not synonyms. I think that the wording on the Tropica site is just confusing.


----------

